

First weeks in Palo Alto feel like another world… - Libermentix
https://medium.com/a-day-in-the-life-of-a-startup/first-weeks-in-palo-alto-feel-like-another-world-ea837218a483

======
gamechangr
"One thing is pretty clear, even though investors look interested in European
startups, they don’t get serious unless you’re also based here. I wanted to
invite a very knowledgeable investor to our startup showcase and he didn’t
even blink while telling me with a big grin “I’m not interested”. I found it
really funny...'

Comment a little more on that if you would. Do you think it's because of the
tax and legal complications or concern about the potential to attract future
talent? I've heard similar comments quite a few times now and it adds to my
existing curiosity. You kind of need a first person narrative to be able to
get a good picture. Thanks

